# Kipawa Propellor



## Pointer freak (21. November 2013)

Hallo,    #h

ich habe mir vor kurzem einen Elektromotor gekauft und zwar den Minn Kota Traxxis mit 80 Lb. Durch zufall bin ich dann im Internet auf ein Thema gestoßen das man mit dem "Kipawa Propellor" noch mehr Leistung aus dem Elektromotor rausholen kann...
(http://www.kleinboote.at/Kipawa-Propeller-Minn-Kota-kompatibel)
hat hier schonmal jemand erfahrung mit einer "verbesserten" schraube gegenüber den Herkömlichen Schrauben gemacht ?

Lg


----------



## ulf (21. November 2013)

*AW: Kipawa Propellor*

Hallo

Der Text ist schon witzig 





> 99% krautabweisen


  Das klingt genauso bescheuert wie die ganzen Faltencreme-Werbungen in denen versprochen wird 99% glattere Haut zu bekommen |uhoh:.
Ich kann mir auch beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen, daß grade die Marken-Motoren 10 bis 15% blos über den Propeller verschenken. Mal abgesehen davon daß Änderungen am Propeller bezüglich Schubkraft und Endgeschwindigkeit eigentlich nicht in die gleiche Richtung gehen.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## hajo_s (21. November 2013)

*AW: Kipawa Propellor*

Sehe ich genauso. Mit geänderten Schrauben lässt sich sicher was in Richtung Geschwindigkeit rauskitzeln, wird aber immer zu Lasten des Schubs und der Laufzeit gehen. Selbst mit geänderter Motorsoftware lässt sich da nicht wirklich was rausholen. Ich hatte hierzu heute ein interessantes Gespräch bezüglich Torqeedomotoren.


----------



## ulf (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kipawa Propellor*



hajo_s schrieb:


> [...]Ich hatte hierzu heute ein interessantes Gespräch bezüglich Torqeedomotoren.



Hi Hajo

Ist zwar etwas Offtopic, aber erzähl mal .

Gruß Ulf


----------



## hajo_s (22. November 2013)

*AW: Kipawa Propellor*

Moin,
ich will jetzt nicht zu weit ausholen. 
Mein Torqeedo-Servicemann hat an seinem Cruise die Software modifiziert, womit er noch ca. 10% mehr Leistung rausholt. Geht aber logischerweise alles auf Kosten der Laufzeit. Also machbar ist da hier und da bestimmt was. Besser ist aber sicher, gleich einen richtigen Motor zu kaufen.


----------

